

Goldman invested $1.3B of Libyan funds; lost 98% of value - chrisaycock
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/31/us-goldmansachs-idUSTRE74U0I920110531

======
nandemo
Title is incorrect. Goldman Sachs did not invest _in_ the Lybian fund. It
invested money _from_ the fund, i.e. managed the fund on behalf of Lybia.

A better article at WSJ:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405270230406650457634...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304066504576347190532098376.html)

~~~
chrisaycock
The Reuters title is hard to parse. I've changed the preposition to _of_.

